# Where is my Thread about my new Audi A3?



## deBORA (Oct 31, 2002)

In July I get a new Audi A3. I posted a lot of pics about my new car and a lot of people looked at the pictures. Where is the Thread?


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Where is my Thread about my new Audi A3? (deBORA)*

Yeah! Where is it?!? That is the best thread on the whole Vortex!!!!!
I love your car and want to see it, again and again and again.....

D'


----------

